# New 2016.5, 950miles, car would not start.



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Unknown as to the cause. The gen 2s are still new enough that we're still learning about them. Please let us know what the dealership finds. At this point you should be in a GM supplied loaner/rental as your car has been in the shop for more than a day (Hopefully the dealership put you in one yesterday).

Welcome to CruzeTalk.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! 

Sorry you're already experiencing issues. Please keep us updated on the cause.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Welcome to the forum! I hope that the dealership takes care of your issue for you! Does your Cruze have a spot to manually insert your key? I know on my 2012 LTZ there is a manual keyhole under a little piece of plastic near the cup holders.


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

this may be a dumb question but did they check the negative post? i have a 2nd gen that had to get a washer added to the negative post cuz it was loose.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.

the recall for the negative cable washer should have been done if it wasn't the sales department wouldn't have been able to close the deal. I hope this gets resolved for you. let us know what it is.


----------



## alexalexanders (May 22, 2016)

Ask your dealer about the recall with adding a washer to the negative battery cable. I've had mine done from a letter I got in the mail and a no start was one of the symptoms.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CactusInaHat said:


> Hi all, unfortunately this is my inaugural post. Last month I purchased a 2016 cruze (gen2). So far I have really enjoyed the car. However, yesterday when I was leaving to go to a meeting across the city the car would not start. Foot on the pedal, push the ignition button, check engine light comes on. Push it again and all of the vehicle electronics turn on. Had to have it towed to the dealer and it's been there for a day with no resolution.
> 
> Does anyone know of an existing issue along these lines? Its very frustrating to have a car with less than 1000 miles leave you stranded.


Hello CactusInaHat,

We're very sorry to hear you're having starting concerns with your Cruze! We would welcome the opportunity to provide an additional layer of assistance as you work with your dealership to resolve this. If interested, please send us a private message at your earliest convenience.

Best,

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Bluman (Oct 1, 2011)

Greggul8r said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> the recall for the negative cable washer should have been done if it wasn't the sales department wouldn't have been able to close the deal. I hope this gets resolved for you. let us know what it is.


wondering if this was done when i purchased the vehicle on 12/10/16,I had this non start issue


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Bluman said:


> wondering if this was done when i purchased the vehicle on 12/10/16,I had this non start issue


You can check the recall status of your car on the my Chevrolet app (can also set up to remotely check on your car or remote start) or my.chevrolet.com. Mine has not been done yet, and I just got it in Nov.

Edit: nvmd, it's had that or wasn't affected, but there's another for the brake light and water that can leak into the trunk area.


----------

